# Forum only works on single computer



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a new member and it seems that I can only access this forum from one computer. Logging out of the forum doesn't fix the problem. I thought my login data was bad so I got a password reset. Now I can access the forum from computer #2 but no longer from computer #1.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Try deleting all cookies related to the site and try again.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

The secret seems to be as follows:

1. Make sure that I am logged out from the community on all computers.
2. Log in from the home page. ALL OTHER LOGIN PAGES FAIL.


----------

